# KISS on Letterman Tonight



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not sure how legit this rumour is.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

My Shaw guide says "Eliza Dushku. Also KISS perform"
Conan has Kristen Bell and Anvil
Kimmel has Patricia Heaton, with the Gossip.

and no one cares about fallon. :smile:


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

from the new cd sonic boom - on letterman last night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkprg4kYI8I


gotta admit that i enjoy the music more than the lyrics...


----------

